# L. A. Noire startet nicht



## Siogeil (12. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich das Spiel und diverse andere Sachen jetzt auch zwei, drei Mal neu installiert habe, bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Hier meine Mail an den Rockstargames-Support, bisher gab es keine Antwort. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja weiterhelfen:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
seit gestern besitzte ich L. A. Noire für den PC als Retail-Version aus dem Einzelhandel. 
Die Installation verlief ohne Probleme, jedoch startet das Spiel nicht. 
Nach dem Start ist weiterhin der Desktop sichtbar (Start und Installation des Spiels natürlich als Administrator). 
Im Taskmanager sieht man, dass die "LANoire.exe *32" läuft. Diese  belegt mal 5 MB, mal 21 MB. Dabei ist die Prozessorauslastung jederzeit  bei 25%. 
Der Rockstar Games Social Club musste vor der Installation des  Spiels installiert werden, was ebenfalls ohne Probleme verlief. Jedoch  gibt es in dem angelegten Ordner keine exe, mit der der RGSC manuell zu  starten wäre.


  Bisherige Versuche, das Problem zu beheben:
  2 x Neuinstallation mit anderen Ordner-Namen. Dabei: Keine  Leerzeichen gelassen, nicht auf der System-Partition c:/, sondern auf  der eigenen Games-Partition e:/ installiert. 
Aktuell mit Leerzeichen: "E:\Rockstar Games\L.A. Noire"
  DirectX erneut heruntergeladen und neu installiert. 
NVidia-Grafikkarten-Treiber erneut heruntergeladen und installiert. 
Microsoft Visual C++ erneut heruntergeladen und installiert. 
Microsoft .net erneut heruntergeladen und installiert.
  UAC deaktiviert.


  Meine PC-Spezifikationen:
  Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit Service Pack 1 
Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 
4 GB RAM 
NVidia GTX-465
  Bitte teilen Sie mir eine Problemlösung schnellstmöglich mit.
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen








Für Euch noch: Mir fiel ein, dass der Windows Defender am Anfang gemeckert hat, dass die LANoire.exe suspekt ist. Habe das einfach weggeklickt. Hat er die vielleicht dauerhaft gebannt? In den Defender-Einstellungen oder sonstwo finde ich nichts...


Danke für Eure Zeit!!! So lange gewartet, so viel gefreut und nun so viel Frust...


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Es kann mit dem defender zusammenhängen, vlt will das Spiel online gehen (Aktvierung oder so) und wir nun geblockt. Deaktivier den Defender doch mal.

Ansonsten: sind denn Board-, Sound- und Grafiktreiber aktuell?


----------



## Siogeil (12. November 2011)

Der Defender ist schon deaktiviert. Aber es ändert sich nichts.
Es steht auch nicht im Defender, dass etwas in Quarantäne wäre.
Sound und Grafik sind aktuell. Boardtreiber könnte ich noch versuchen.
Aber das mit dem Social Club wundert mich. Habe damit keine Erfahrung. Kann man den nicht separat starten? Bei GTA4 ging das... Jetzt fehlt mir eine exe dazu.
Alles doof! Hilfe!


----------



## KingAliG (13. November 2011)

Habe das gleiche Problem und warte jetzt auf Antwort von Rockstar Games
Habe auch das mit dem Defender versucht geht aber nicht! 
wollte das spiel starten und diesmal stand:    Sie Benötigen Administatorrechte, um L,A. Noire zu Installieren. Bitte Melden sie sich mit Administratorrechten an und Versuchen sie es Erneut.

1. War mit mein Admin pro fiel drin 
2.Das spiel ist schon installiert

Hofe nur Rockstar Games kriegt es hin !


----------



## detta20 (13. November 2011)

Doofe Frage aber haste denn mal als Admin gestartet? Rechtsklick und als Admin ausführen.


----------



## KingAliG (13. November 2011)

ja hab ich ja  geht nicht .. da steht ja ich mis der abmin sein um es zu installiert .. Es ist aber Installiert.. mh.. 
Hab ihr eine Lösung gefunden..
oder warum das spiel nicht startet ..
Von rockstargames hört mann noch immer nix


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Das ist doch klar, dass kurz nach Release eines Spiels und dann noch an nem Wochenende nicht sofort einer vom Support antwortet... Ich würde mich frühestens nach ner Woche wundern, wenn ich da noch nix höre


----------



## KingAliG (13. November 2011)

ok  .. hab zu mindest neu starten müssen jetzt kommt die nachricht nicht mehr mit dem Admin  Profile xD aber starten tut es auch nicht troz abgeschalteter  Defender..
auf andere seiten meinen einige zocken zu können und haben beschrieben wie sie es angepackt haben ..  
glaube aber nicht das es klappt .. 
mal schauen was kommt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

Auch schon mal versucht Direct x neu zu installieren? DirectX Download - ComputerBase

Und zum Social Club: Den startet man dann im Spiel mit der "Pos1" Taste. Der ist dann oben am Bildschirm, ähnlich wie bei Games for Windows live.


----------



## KingAliG (13. November 2011)

ja Hab ich versucht ... mit directx geht nicht 
aber mit dem  Social Club weiß ich nicht..
Muss ich dan auf die web Seite oder das runter laden den Social Club ..?
mh.. komm nicht mal den kay einzugeben ..


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

Du installierst das Spiel, danach startest es...dort öffnet sich auch ein Fenster dann des Social Club, wo du deinen Key aktivieren musst. Danach lädt er dann einen Patch, installiert diesen und startet das Spiel. Dann im Spiel startet der Social Club, wenn nicht Pos1 drücken, dort kannst du dich dann in deinen Account einloggen oder musst einen neuen erstellen. Laut Handbuch soll es da auch möglich sein, ein Offline-Profil anzulegen.

Das ist soweit alles. Bei mir z.B. klappte das alles beim 1.Mal gleich, ich hatte da keine Probleme.

Achja und was meintest du mit directx geht nicht? Es ging nicht zu installieren oder hat es nichts gebracht?


----------



## Siogeil (13. November 2011)

Toll...

1. Der Support auf Rockstar Games zeigt nichts an. Ändert man aber die Sprache auf Englisch, werden auf einmal Themen ohne Ende aufgezeigt.

2. Dort fand' ich dann: Wenn die Comodo-Firewall genutzt wird, muss unter Defense+ die LANoire.exe als vertrauenswürdig angegeben werden. Das habe ich gemacht. (Wobei vorher nie angezeigt wurde und auch nicht im Ereignisprotokoll von Comodo steht, dass etwas geblockt wurde)

3. Ergebnis: Die "LANoire.exe *32" bleibt nicht mehr im Taskmanager stehen, sondern geht einmal kurz auf und schließt sich dann sofort wieder. Also startet das Spiel nicht mal ansatzweise. Worauf deutet dieses Problem nochmal hin?

Noch mal zur Info:
Alles mehrfach neu installiert.

Ach, was manche sagen: L. A. Noire soll das .net Framework 4.0 nicht akzeptieren, sondern nur das 3.5
Ich habe das 4.0 deinstalliert, allerdings kriege ich die 3.5 nicht installiert.
Wenn ich die Setup-Datei anklicke, sagt er mir, dass ich unter der Systemsteuerung "Windows-Funktionen ein- oder ausschalten" auswählen soll, um .net 3.5 zu installieren oder zu ändern.
Unter diesem Punkt in der Systemsteuerung finde ich jedoch nichts Gescheites, um die 3.5 zu aktivieren / installieren.

ARGH!!!

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Ideen.

P. S.: Ach ja, Rockstar hat um 1:15 Uhr nachts zurückgeschrieben. Sie brauchen die Infos aus der dxdiag und aus der msinfo32
Das habe ich denen geschickt (habe nichts Illegales auf dem Rechner, aber ich denke, dass sie jetzt alles über mich wissen... gnarf!), mal sehen, was darauf als Antwort kommt.


----------



## KingAliG (13. November 2011)

nein meinte nur hab das mit directx versucht aber spiel startet trotz dem nicht.. ok danke für die Tipp Jungs ich versuch es mal gleich morgen hoffe es klappt grüss la


----------



## Siogeil (13. November 2011)

Gelöst!
Zumindest bei mir...
Ich habe diverse Tipps aus anderen Foren gleichzeitig genutzt, daher weiß ich letztendlich nicht, warum das Spiel jetzt funzt. Für Interessierte:

1. L. A. Noire deinstalliert.
2. Rockstar Games Social Club deinstalliert.
3. Die Benutzerkonten-Steuerung deaktiviert.
4. Windows Defender deaktiviert.
5. Comodo Internet Security deinstalliert.
6. Neustart.
7. Rockstar Games Social Club neu installiert und zwar dadurch, dass ich den Ordner auf der DVD geöffnet und die Setup-Datei gestartet habe. Neustart.
8. L. A. Noire installiert und zwar nicht in den gleichen Ordner wie den Social Club und ohne Leerzeichen (zum Beispiel: z:\RockstarGames\LANoire\). Dabei sagte er mir NICHT wie sonst, dass er erst den Social Club installieren müsste, sondern er machte direkt mit L. A. Noire weiter. Neustart.
9. Und dann die Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop angeklickt und siehe da:
Es findet sich die LANoire.exe 3 Mal (!) im Taskmanager, es dauert ein wenig, aber dann startet das Spiel, juchuh!

Das Update am Anfang machte bei mir keinerlei Probleme.

Hoffe, ich habe jetzt nichts vergessen.

Cheerioh, Miss Sophie!

P. S.: In den ein- und auszuschaltenen Windows-Funktionen gab es einen Punkt .net Framework 3.5.1. da habe ich alles angehakt, also aktiviert.
Das .net Framework-Update 4.0 von Windows habe ich allerdings auch wieder installiert.
Also keine Ahnung, was von beiden oder ob man überhaupt etwas davon braucht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. November 2011)

Das ist schön. Dann viel Spass beim Zocken


----------



## KingAliG (14. November 2011)

Ich hab da noch ne frage wie schaltet man 
 Die Benutzerkonten-Steuerung bei windows 7 aus 
muss ich dann Kaspersky auch Deinstalliren? 
und was ist  Framework .. danke für die hilfe


----------



## KingAliG (14. November 2011)

All so Jungs hab mal  Die Benutzerkonten-Steuerung deaktiviert und
Kaspersky  deinstalliert... Ausgelassen .. 
Resultat .. 
Es geht Nicht 
toll
Ansonnten hab ich alles gemacht 
wie es beschrieben war !


----------



## Siogeil (14. November 2011)

Sorry, bin gerade am Arbeiten, aber ich habe die letzten Tage mehrfach etwas davon gelesen, dass es auch Probleme mit Kaspersky gibt.
Vielleicht ist das Dein einziges Problem, versuchen!
Ich suche das mal und wenn ich es finde, poste ich es hier. Wie gesagt, wenig Zeit, da Arbeit...
Kannst ja auch mal danach schauen.


----------



## Siogeil (14. November 2011)

Was meinst Du mit ausgelassen?
Die Deinstallation von Kaspersky ausgelassen?


----------



## KingAliG (14. November 2011)

ja.. weil ich mir gedacht habe .. das es damit nix zu tun haben kann ..was meinst du ?
Könnte vielleicht da ran liegen das ich Social Club nicht starten kann .. 
vielleicht sollte ich das mal updaten .. wenn es geht ..


----------



## KingAliG (14. November 2011)

ok ..muss dann bald auch arbeiten gehen .. 

wenn du mal zeit hast musst du mal mir erklieren wie das gehen sol
Die Benutzerkonten-Steuerung deaktiviert das da mit kenn ich mich nicht aus .. 
 dem Defender hab  deaktiviert.


----------



## Siogeil (14. November 2011)

Also so auf die Schnelle habe ich jetzt nur zu Kaspersky gefunden, dass er eine Fehlermeldung anzeigt. Da das bei Dir nicht der Fall ist, muss der Fehler woanders liegen. Keine Ahnung, wo.

Den Social Club nicht starten können ist bei dem Spiel kein Thema!!! Ich kenne mich damit auch nicht so gut aus, aber der startet automatisch IM Spiel!
Du kannst ihn gar nicht von selbst starten, also leg' da keinen Fokus mehr drauf.

Die Benutzerkonten-Steuerung deaktivieren:
Start --> Systemsteuerung --> Benutzerkonten --> Wenn Dir das Administrator-Konto angezeigt wird, ganz unten auf: "Einstellungen der Benutzerkontensteuerung ändern" klicken.
Und dort dann auf "Aus" stellen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## KingAliG (15. November 2011)

Habe das gemacht was du mir empfohlen  hast .. Es hat Geklapper jetzt geht es wieder ) 
bin vol Happy


----------



## Siogeil (16. November 2011)

Sehr schön!
Dann steht unserem Spiel-Genuss ja nichts mehr im Weg.
Schade, dass man als ehrlicher Zocker solche Probleme hat, ein legal gekauftes Spiel zu spielen.


----------



## KingAliG (17. November 2011)

ja Find ich auch echt schade !!!!


----------



## Postpaket2 (25. November 2011)

Mag jetzt hier keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Deswegen poste ich mal eben hier.

Ich bin zu 100% nicht der einzige, der sich (fast zu seinem Ärger) L.A. Noire gekauft hat und es jetzt nicht spielen kann.
Ich hab für mein Problem direkt auch keine Lösung gefunden. Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.
Wenn ich das Spiel starte ( mit Adminrechten) komme ich genau bis zum Rockstar Logo, manchmal wird es gelb, meistens kommt das Spiel nicht mal soweit. Ich hab versucht mich so weit es geht zu belesen, ohne nennenswerte Ergebnisse. 
Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, da ich mich damit nur ungern abfinden möchte, dass ich 25 Tacken zum Fenster rausgeworfen habe.

Habe Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert, DirectX ist auch neueste Version und FrameNetwork auch auf dem neuesten Stand. Avira hab ich mal ausgeschaltet, hat nichts geändert. Auch das ausschalten der WIndows Firewall hat keine Wirkung erzielt und und und..Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung mehr, was ich noch machen könnte.

System:
Win 7 64 bit
QuadCore 2.3Ghzx4
4 GB DDR 2 Ram
Geforce GTX 460 1024mb Version.

PS: Hab die Steam Version.


----------



## Clubberer87 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo leute ich hab auch ein riesen problem habe das spiel gestern gekauft und ganz normal instaliert etz beim starten gehts auch noch doch bei der anmeldeung zum sozial club spinnt es rum entweder es kommt nur das la noire schild uoder es kommt die fehler meldung keine netzwerk verbindung doch ich habe ja internet verbindung was kann ich machen


----------



## Siogeil (30. Dezember 2011)

Klingt evtl. danach, als wenn Deine Firewall verbietet, dass der Social Club oder das Spiel ins Internet geht. Das müssen aber beide dürfen.
Schau mal, ob Du in den Firewall-Einstellungen angeben kannst, dass diese beiden Sachen kommunizieren dürfen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Clubberer87 (30. Dezember 2011)

habe die fire wall schon aus gemacht


----------



## Clubberer87 (30. Dezember 2011)

also das habe ich gerade gemacht trotzdem geht es nicht


----------



## Andreboost (29. Juni 2012)

Einfach .net Framework downloaden(Download: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Webinstaller) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details) und installieren 



Ps: wenn man L.A. Noire bei steam herhat dann einfach beim starten nicht Steam beenden sondern Ausführen. so wird .net Framework automatisch installiert


----------

